# Fresh Raccoon Dog..



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

snow the ivory raccoon dog after a bath this evening

























and one of cookie the raccoon too


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cute!! saw these on the classifeds recenty, they are adorabe. How well do they toilet train? :lol:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

em_40 said:


> Cute!! saw these on the classifeds recenty, they are adorabe. How well do they toilet train? :lol:


yep shes special alright lol! ermm she does it in a corner usually and will cry if shes out till we put her back to go in her cage so okay at the moment.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Sooo cute! How's she getting along with cookie? I was looking into raccoon dogs, but have a juvenille raccoon myself, so wondering if they will get along ok?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

NinaDee said:


> Sooo cute! How's she getting along with cookie? I was looking into raccoon dogs, but have a juvenille raccoon myself, so wondering if they will get along ok?


well at first cookie was scared of her! even though hes a little bigger but when their off harnesses etc they play all evening in my living room okay. havent heard either of them cry when playing yet.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

love the ivory.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

ANIME! Uh.. I mean RACCOON DOG! I think these animals are beautiful, and she is just stunning! Pretty little face! She's lovely! Congratulations! :2thumb:


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

Stacey010884 said:


> ANIME! Uh.. I mean RACCOON DOG! I think these animals are beautiful, and she is just stunning! Pretty little face! She's lovely! Congratulations! :2thumb:


LOL I've just done that, "Oooh, Deathnote! Someone has good taste." :blush:

Snow's very pretty, and that raccoon is lovely too.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Kaida said:


> LOL I've just done that, "Oooh, Deathnote! Someone has good taste." :blush:
> 
> Snow's very pretty, and that raccoon is lovely too.


 haha thanks, and yeah love abit of deathnote :no1:


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

Any up to date pics of snow?


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Such an adorable animal!


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Stuart b said:


> Any up to date pics of snow?


Will get some new pics, we keep her with an ivory male now they are both a lot bigger lol look like sheep with their winter coats.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Will get some new pics, we keep her with an ivory male now they are both a lot bigger lol look like sheep with their winter coats.


would be nice to see what a white one looks like in winter. mine are like 3 times the size (well they look it with fur). i prefer the look of them in winter. wish i could snuggle upto them sometimes:lol2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> would be nice to see what a white one looks like in winter. mine are like 3 times the size (well they look it with fur). i prefer the look of them in winter. wish i could snuggle upto them sometimes:lol2:


I will get some pics tomorrow, they really do look like sheep lol. The male is totally wild and unhandleable but snow can still be picked up(although shes massive!) will be interesting to see them full grown with their White summer coat


----------

